# Livery Cumbria



## coffeecup (21 January 2015)

Hi guys!
I am currently looking to move to the Kirby Lonsdale/Casterton/Carnforth area and need to find a stable for my horse, I have looked on message boards and online and can't find much and I am unable to get to the area to look around!
Help would be very much appreciate, thanks!


----------



## Nous (22 January 2015)

Try looking for these facebook pages and ask there:
HORSES & TACK  FOR SALE CUMBRIA
Buy, Sell Horses & Tack in Preston, Lancashire


----------



## tigger01 (23 January 2015)

Also look on Lakes Riding Club message board - they often have adverts for livery.


----------



## DGIN (23 January 2015)

Hi, I live in carnforth and know quite a few of the local yards. message me if you want any more info. Id be happy to give you any info.


----------



## nervous nelly (5 February 2015)

Sorry to De rail your thread tigger do you compete at lakes?


----------



## tigger01 (6 February 2015)

Hi nervous nelly no I dont.   I have only just joined having moved to Cumbria last year.   I was just brousing through their message board and noticed a couple of livery ads.   Hoping to get to some training sessions in March.   You in it?


----------



## nervous nelly (6 February 2015)

Yeah the training is fab but mostly falls on a Saturday and I work unfortunately but will be competing throught the year. It's a lovely club where everyone is very friendly and supportive and most importantly there really is something foreveryone jumping starts at 65cm which is fab for gaining confidence etc come and say hello if you see us coloured 15.2 cob x tb normally in the jumping or workers ring with two small children in tow x


----------



## tigger01 (11 February 2015)

Thanks nervous nelly - sounds ideal for me!   I thought it would be a good way to meet people - sounds fun.   I'll come and say hi - I've got a grey cob - no kids anymore!!! Yeah!


----------

